# Jog/Shuttle for Cubase (or others DAW)



## mauriziodececco (Dec 14, 2018)

Hallo,
i am currently using a ShuttlePro as, between other things, a Jog/Shuttle for Cubase.
Results are not great, for a number of reasons that seems related more to Cubase than to the ShuttlePro. But anyway, you need to adapt and suffer to any change in the OS and in Cubase, being a kind of very indirect approach (Shuttle Pro emulate key press).
So, does anybody know a fluid, solid and stable solution for having a Jog/Shuttle controller for Cubase (or any other DAW) ?

Maurizio


----------



## JamieLang (Dec 16, 2018)

Mackie Control? The 900 pretenders that emulate it? Stienberg's own CC121? I feel like Avid has a unit that's expensive but mirrors a video editor's jog with 100 buttons around it.

The problem is your thing is trying to emulate keypresses. DAW support DAW control protocols for scrub and job wheel activity. Keypress emulation should be for things that they DON'T support...

Honestly--the MCU gets used primarily as a transport and jog control here. It allows me to go between Mixbus, Logic, and Cubase pretty seamlessly. Though I will point out that the Jog Wheel implementation is different in each. The MCU's jog behaves like the app designers think a jog should...


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm using an old Kensington Powermate. Works like a charm in Studio One.


----------



## mauriziodececco (Dec 17, 2018)

For JamieLang; yes, the problem is key emulation; the nice thing about the Shuttle is that is small, but have enough buttons to be very efficient as transport controller, but the jog/shuttle. I am looking for something small, in priority, i am aware about the 'big' controllers; the CC121 seems interesting (sometimes there are very good deals).
For ThomasL: the Powermate work on the same principle of the Contour Shuttle Pro, key emulation; apparently there is a problem with Cubase, related to delays needed between commands, that make key emulation jog/shuttle problematic. Probably Studio One do not have this problem.


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes, I had a Shuttle back in the day but sold it before converting to Studio One. Didn't work that good with Logic if I remember correctly.

Just yesterday I bought a separate numerical keypad, wireless. This is then intercepted by ControllerMate in which I'm putting custom keycommands for Studio One (and MIDI data!) on the different keys. Best separate "outboard" controller I've ever had!


----------



## mauriziodececco (Dec 17, 2018)

It seems that the x-touch one may fit the bill; not very expensive (quite less than the CC121, and comparable with the Shuttle Pro itself), and it should be ok as transport controller, with the added benefit of the single channel slider (with all the banking limits discussed in the dedicated thread, but luckely i do not work with 3000 tracks templates). It takes quite a bit more of desktop space, so need to double check if i have the room.


----------



## Havoc911 (Dec 20, 2018)

mauriziodececco said:


> It seems that the x-touch one may fit the bill; not very expensive (quite less than the CC121, and comparable with the Shuttle Pro itself), and it should be ok as transport controller, with the added benefit of the single channel slider (with all the banking limits discussed in the dedicated thread, but luckely i do not work with 3000 tracks templates). It takes quite a bit more of desktop space, so need to double check if i have the room.


I looked into the Xtouch but found it very lacking. I'm happy to tell you why if you're still considering it.


----------



## mauriziodececco (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes, but just to avoid losing your time: i read the 10 pages Gearsluzt thread, and the thread on VI-Control :->.
I know about the limits in auto-banking, but i do not really care; my typical Cubase project do not have more than 12 tracks, i am not template based, and i do not write orchestral music. I personally not have any problem in having the X-Touch one behaving independently from the track selection on the DAW. Also consider that i am looking for a transport controller, i consider the other functionalities as a bonus; consider that the Shuttle Pro i am using now cost (in France) around 100 euros, and the x-touch one cost around 120 euros.

Said this, if you have other problems that the one discussed in the two threads, I'll be happy to listen :->.
Anyway, shops around here are out of stock, with planned availability end of January, I'll have all the time to read your posts before taking a decision :-< 

Maurizio


----------



## mauriziodececco (Dec 21, 2018)

By the way, just discovered that the Jog/shuttle wheel in the x-touch one is actually 'just' a jog; in the big picture is probably a minor point, but my quest started from the fact the shuttle function do not work well on Cubase with the Shuttle Pro ... so, the x-touch is not a solution to this specific problem (i used to use the shuttle a lot when it was working).

Maurizio


----------



## Havoc911 (Dec 21, 2018)

The biggest problem I had with the Xtouch is that the buttons don't map correctly because of HUI protocol deviations between DAWs. So the plugin button might be mapped to the channel editor or some other nonsense. Behringer's solution to this is to instruct users to print out sticky labels to re-label the buttons correctly. Apparently they can't be bothered to implement a firmware upgrade that allows users to start in a DAW specific mode like the ancient M-audio ProjectMix IO did to avoid the mapping issue.

It's been a year since I looked at the X-touch, so I probably don't remember everything. I was really looking forward to getting one, but it's wasn't worthy of over $1000 (I was going to get the 2 extenders too). 

If you're usually dealing with modest track counts, I wonder if a Presonus faderport would work. Also, have you checked out the stuff from Icon? They just released a newer version of their Qcon controllers.

Best of luck!


----------



## mauriziodececco (Dec 21, 2018)

For what i read this specific problem is solved with the x-touch one. There are specific modes for the different DAWs, and there are overlays in the box. The Overlays are even documented.
Maurizio


----------

